# step 7 lizenznummer



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

hallo,
ich hätte mal eine frage,
wenn mir ein bekannter ein archiviertes projekt gibt um es zu testen ,
habe ich dann die möglichkeit mir die lizenznummer  seiner s7 software anzeigen zu lassen ?


----------



## Markus (3 Mai 2005)

nein - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen?
wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

hi markus,
erstmal danke für deine antwort,
ich dachte ich könnte prüfen mit welcher lizenznummer mein bekannter arbeitet um festzustellen ob die soft gekauft oder emule`t ist.
 :twisted:


----------



## plc_tippser (3 Mai 2005)

Ich halte das nicht für unmöglich. Aber ob das von Siemens vorgesehen wurde, keine Ahnung. Aber, wie willst Du feststellen, ob die Nr. gekauft wurde? 

Problem wird wohl auch sein, dass ein Projekt ja durch unterschiedliche S7-Programme geöffnet wurde.

pt


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

hi@ll
wollte mal prüfen ob da eine nummer wie z.b.
1111111111 oder 0815
erscheint, da es dann ja offensichtlich wäre

mfg


----------



## zotos (3 Mai 2005)

sie könnte auch 0078406179 oder so ähnlich lauten und ich wüste dann nicht ob echt ode nicht.


----------



## plc_tippser (3 Mai 2005)

Ich denke, er will sicher gehen, dass seine Kopie nicht sofort auffällt.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Mai 2005)

*JAja...*

Also, ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die Seriennummer mit in das Filewirrwar des S7 programmes geschrieben wird! Microsoft machts doch bei seinen Programmen auch allen!


----------

